# LED Strip Lighting.



## T Man (Sep 10, 2013)

After a few weeks of anxious waiting my RGB led strip lighting just came in today. I have a few ideas of where I want to put it, but nothing for sure so far. Anyone have an install they want to show off so I can have an idea of where to install these? I have some ideas, but want to see what else is out there. Also, anyone have any pictures of any underwater LED setups?

Its an old pic, and the interior is finished, but here is an idea of what I am working with.


----------



## T Man (Sep 16, 2013)

Got them in for the most part. The back deck is torn off my boat so I can re-configure my bilge but you get the idea.

[youtube]f1enRVMTM0w[/youtube]


----------



## ja88red (Oct 14, 2013)

I added some under the lip of my seats


----------



## KRS62 (Oct 16, 2013)

I would recommend putting them under rails, doors, etc. such that the glow is all that you see. When they are installed where you can actually see the lights, they are too bright and ruin night vision in my opinion. 

KRS


----------



## longshot (Oct 17, 2013)

Mine are right under the rub rail


----------



## jvanhees (Nov 26, 2013)

Looks good!


----------

